# Web Development > AJAX & XML Dropdown list in ajax

## mahesh9920

Please can any one tell me how to  fill two dropdownlist in asp.net using ajax
I have two dropdownlist on form.

1st dropdownlist is fill with country.when i select country

the 2nd dropdownlist box should fill with state.

----------


## Chandra Veenapoosa

are you using any ajax framework..? .. you need to add conditional update on the second drop down.. it's pretty stright forward.. just play around with ajaxupdate panel

----------


## mahesh9920

No i am not using ajax framework.

----------


## Arman K.

> No i am not using ajax framework.


If you are using ASP.NET 2.0 or higher instead of ajax you can use CallBack feature to fill your second dropdownlist when one is changed, it would be more faster than ajax.

----------

